# Performance Bike closeout: Easton EA90 SL or Aero?



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, I am just returning to cycling after about a ~3-5 months hiatus, which I like to blame on crappy weather but is mostly the fault of my immense laziness . Anyway, I'd like to mark my return to regular riding by splurging for myself on a big upgrade, and I think a new wheelset would be just the thing!

So I checked out P-Bike online and found that the Easton EA90 SL & Aero are both on sale for $500. Now this looks like a pretty sweet deal to me, since they MSRP $800; P-Bike's price is close to half off of that. PerformanceBike - bikes, bike accessories, bike gear, cycling equipment, cycling apparel, and more

However, I am wondering which of the SL or Aero I should go with. I am a pretty light rider, staying at a constant 130 lb even when I stopped cycling (attribute most of that constant weight to leg muscle being converted to fat :blush2 So since spoke count shouldn't be an issue I think, I should probably go with the EA90 Aero, right? But then again, more spokes from the EA90 SL wouldn't hurt either, especially for some poor roads that I ride around in Hawaii. 

Most importantly though, a lot of my rides have some form of hill climbing involved, and I hear that Aero wheels are supposedly poor for climbing for some reason. Can anyone tell me why? Also, I have heard that P-Bike often sells 'Special Edition' sets of Easton wheels, and that these sets are not as good as the original. Is this true for either of the EA90s I'm looking at? And since I'm so light, would I be blown around a lot more if I were riding the Aero wheels in crosswinds?

Anyway, either of those wheelsets would be a massive upgrade I'm sure for my stock generic Giant wheels. Here's the bike I ride right now, a 2011 Giant Defy 2: Defy 2 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States I'm just worried about this sale ending soon, since it's a closeout and all! But if anyone else finds a better deal for a good wheel upgrade around $500, I'm all ears for that, too.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought the ea90 aero. They are 2010 models, but exactly the same as the 2011's except for the stickers. They even come with the updated bearing preload adjusters already on them. I use sram, and these come with a Shimano only cassette body. I called Easton and I sent the Shimano body back and they are going to send me the Shimano/Sram body free. They aren't going to offer that much longer though. Seems like some people love Easton wheels, and some think they are garbage: problems breaking spokes/bad hubs. I decided to take a chance for $500 bucks. I am coming from an 1875 gram wheelset so I am excited to see how different they feel. 

I say go for them. If they are problematic, take them back to PB, I hear they take anything back. Plus, it's not like you taking a chance on a 1000 dollar set of wheels. Also, Easton seems to have great customer service. PM Easton on here, he answered a lot of questions for me. See:



Jeff,
Glad to hear you got some nice new wheels!
There are a lot of detailed questions below so my replies are below in blue.

Let me know if you have any further questions,
Scott Junker

[email protected]
Quote:
Originally Posted by Dcmkx2000
Dear Easton,


I think it is great that you are monitoring these threads, it makes me feel better about your company. I just purchased 2010 ea90 aero wheelset from Performance Bike. I have read on some forums that spoke breaking seems to be a pretty common problem. I know that most people discuss problems more so than positive experiences. I really like the look of your wheels, and the people who have had a positive experience with your wheels seem to love them. If you could please answer my questions below I would greatly appreciate it.

1) If a spoke breaks, can I send them back for repair?
Yes, absolutely our service center in Santa Cruz, CA can repair any wheel.

2) Will I have to pay for shipping, labor, or parts?
Yes, you will probably have to pay for shipping. Most local bike shops will pay for shippingin cases like this but because this is a Performance bike shop it's their choice

3) What are the differences between the 2010 ea90 aero and the 2011 ea90 aero wheels?
Graphics, we changed from vinyl decals to color perma graphics which are printed on the rim, this saves about 15 grams.

4) My local bike shop said that a few years ago many wheel manufacturers received a bad batch of spokes, and that many companies were experiencing problems because of this. Is this why many people were experiencing problems with some of your wheels?

Yes but because we built the wheels and put our name on them we are taking responsibilty. We disassembled and rebuilt every wheel we could find which was affected.

5) If #4 is true, can you tell by model or serial number if a wheel was laced with the above mentioned problematic spokes?

Early 2010 wheels are not traceable but a tracing system was implemented later in the production year and we can look up some wheels. Go ahead and send over the serial numbers (small sticker under the rim band near the valve hole) and I'll look into it. I'm pretty sure that any wheels at Performance are now later model year wheels because we are two years away from the bad spokes now.

6) Also, my wheels came with the Shimano only hub. On your website it says I can call and send my hub t you and you will swap it for the Shimano/sram hub at no cost. Is service still available?

Yes, just call our customer service line at (877) 835 6629 they can get you all dialed in.

7) I have read about the updated bearing preload adjuster available. My rear hub has notches for a cone wrench, and the front hubs have the square shape on the end also where I assume a cone wrench would go. Did 2010 wheels come standard with this update?

Yes that is the most current version of the hub and Preload adjuster. This update started shipping in 2009 on 2010 MY wheels.


Sincerely,
Jeff Sauline


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Dcm, I already saw the Easton email in the other thread though. Anyone else have any opinions on which of these wheelsets I should order?


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont have an opinion on either of those wheels but I would check out what Shimano has for around that price range....The RS80 is a little bit more but seems to get good reviews.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Performance has the ea90 aero's for $399 now.


----------



## Feltrider05 (Jan 5, 2011)

I would not recommend the ea90 slx, I along with many others have blown a lot of spokes. I blew 2 in the first 500 miles on the front wheel. Finally they gave me a whole new wheel.


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Performance has the ea90 aero's for $399 now.


Are you shitting me.. I just ordered them yesterday at $500 too. You think they will credit me $100 back if I call them?

Anyway, I think I should be fine with the EA90 Aeros given my weight, which I actually found was a bit lower after going to the doctor (126 lbs)! I'll post an update after I get to ride them.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

The wheels listed on Performance says Shimano cassette body. Easton has a cart that list cassette body compatibility and it seems like they make a different cassette body for SRAM? Does anyone know about this?


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, they have a cassette body that is Shimano only with full height splines to help prevent your cogs from digging in. Then there is a SRAM version that will also accept a Shimano cassette, but expect a Shimano cassette to chew up the cassette body. Compare a Shimano and SRAM cassette side by side and you'll see the difference I'm talking about.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

rcb78 said:


> Yes, they have a cassette body that is Shimano only with full height splines to help prevent your cogs from digging in. Then there is a SRAM version that will also accept a Shimano cassette, but expect a Shimano cassette to chew up the cassette body. Compare a Shimano and SRAM cassette side by side and you'll see the difference I'm talking about.


I only have a 9 spd Shimano cassette and a 10 spd SRAM. I don't remember the SRAM looking much different than a Shimano in terms of the splines. 

So a SRAM cassette won't fit on the Easton Shimano cassette body?


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Would these be OK for someone who weighs 180lbs or should I look for something else?


----------



## Sypher2109 (Mar 23, 2012)

todayilearned said:


> Would these be OK for someone who weighs 180lbs or should I look for something else?


+1 I would like to know also


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

todayilearned said:


> Would these be OK for someone who weighs 180lbs or should I look for something else?


Go for the SL's. I have been on mine for 3 years and I am 200 pounds.


----------



## Gravy (Jul 31, 2003)

My local Performance had the EA-90 SLX's for $400 last week, too bad I weigh a bit too much for them.
G


----------



## sandyeggo (Apr 20, 2012)

i just put on ea90sl's myself...how do you like them OP?


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Feltrider05 said:


> I would not recommend the ea90 slx, I along with many others have blown a lot of spokes. I blew 2 in the first 500 miles on the front wheel. Finally they gave me a whole new wheel.


Did you buy them at Performance?


----------

